# 92fs adjustable rear sight



## Stahlhelm35 (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone have any input on installing an adjustable rear sight on my 92fs? The sight I have now works great and I can hit what I aim at but wanting something a little taller and better than standard combat sights. Are they worth it? Like the one on Berettas website. I'm also using it for USPSA and IDPA.


----------

